# Forgotten Classics.



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Basically for a while now every time I've wanted to watch a fight I've gone to a thread on ESB from 2008 called Forgotten/Underrated Classics. There's some real great fights on some of the lists on there. And that got me thinking, we could get something similar going over here.


I'll get things going with the list I'm currently working through. Originally posted by bladerunner over at ESB. It's always been a good reference point for me when I just want to watch a random fight.

Also even though I'm too blazed to do so you could put a little write-up about each fight you post.

Fernado Vargas-Winky Wright
Kevin Kelley-Troy Dorsey
Oscar Larios-Israel Vazquez II
Stevie Johnston-Jose Luis Castillo II
Jorge Arce-Hussein 
Julio Gonzalez-Letterlough
Saad Muhamad-Marvin Johnson II
Aaron Pryor-Dujuan Johnson
Shane Mosley-Wilfredo Rivera
Diego Corrales-Roberto Garcia
Jose Luis Castillo-Cesar Bazan
Paulie Ayala-Bones Adams
Wilfredo Gomez-Lupe Pintor
Mancini-Frias
Robert Quiroga-Kid Akeem
Eder Jofre-Jose Medel
Nigel Benn-Iran Barkley
Kevin Kelley-Derrick Gayner
Lee-Locicero
Garza-Meza
A.Echolls-C.Brewer
K.Tszyu-Vince Phillips
Liles-Litlle
Ward-Neary
Tony Baltazar-Robin Blake
Mando Ramos-Sugar Ramos
Sorjaturong-H.Gonzalez


¡Viva la Revolución!:good


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

It's not really from so long ago but it's a fight I absolutely love, that for some reason never gets mentioned now, strange because it had a massive audience on the u/c for Cotto-Marg I.

Segura v Canchila! Immese little slugfest from these 2 guys. Matches up to the very best fights from those divisions in recent times.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

great thread, I'd like to nominate John Conteh vs Chris Finnegan as a domestic classic


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

can i offer up...


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> can i offer up...


aww an, that fight is fucking brilliant, I loved this one too,


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

seriously lads, if you haven't seen this, you will thank me later






One of my favourite fights ever, Jung Koo Chang, one of the GOATs


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

and although quite recent...a classic in my eyes....i was in the crowd this night with a fella poster here (healy) and it was the best night of boxing i was ever at...pure electric the place was that night, it'll never be seen here again in my time i dont think


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I actually 'discovered' one recently and immediately uploaded it to YouTube. I couldn't believe it. I thought 'fuck me nobody mentions this! Has anyone seen it?!'

Someone put it on here for me please: German Torres KO9 Eleoncio Mercedes. It's back-and-forth brutal stuff lads, trust me!

Just because they aren't mentioned enough and shit all over Gatti-Ward, Corrales-Castillo

Chacon Vs Limon IV
Chacon Vs Boza I&II
Boza Vs Limon 
Navarette Vs Boza

I also heartily recommend 

Chacon Vs Danny Lopez 
Matthew Saad Muhammad Vs Kates/Johnson I&II/Lopez II and many more
Jung-Koo Chang Vs Tokashiki

Here's one: Chartchai Chionoi Vs Efren Torres I 
Oh, FUCK ME! Can someone post up Antonio Avelar Vs Tae-Shik Kim for me please? That is a savage two round shooting between two of the most horrific offensive fighters I have ever seen at Fly.

So, underrated classics:
German Torres Vs Eleoncio Mercedes (on YouTube)
Hector Carrasquilla Vs Some Korean (hwong? Search for Carrasquilla, it's on YouTube)
Antonio Avelar Vs Tae-Shik Kim (on YouTube)
Chartchai Chionoi Vs Efren Torres 1 (in parts on YouTube I think)
Bruce Curry Vs Monroe Brooks (in entirety on YouTube) 
Gaspar Ortega Vs Charley Scott (in full, on YouTube)


On iPhone at the mo', sorry for not posting the vids ive asked for myself.


----------



## WritingPride (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto! :happy you posted that as I was posting!!!


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Flea can I just thank you for putting me onto Limon-Chacon 4 a while ago. The most exciting fight I've watched in ages.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Teeto! :happy you posted that as I was posting!!!


haha, great minds yo, great minds

also, great post you just made above man, all fantastic fights, some of those are fucking jaw dropping


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Flea, what was the fight where matey gets put down 3 times, i think in the first round and then knocks matey out


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

that Jung Koo Chang one was savage ...wheres the end of it ?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Whole fight is on YouTube Doug, in parts. One of the greatest fighters I've ever seen is Chang.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> Flea, what was the fight where matey gets put down 3 times, i think in the first round and then knocks matey out


thats the Carrasquilla one mate :good

FUCK!!! I just uploaded this the other day, someone get it on here lads

Chan-Hee Park Vs Guty Espadas :yep


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Really like this one as well.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

:happy

Now get Avelar-Kim and Torres-Mercedes on here :yep All featuring Mexicans funnily enough :yep


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Good little fight, what's Kim playing at though?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Antcull :bowdown Get in! :happy


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Watching this one now, will report back in a bit.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

What do you mean Jim?

Watch Kim KO2 Luis Ibarra. He was truly one of the biggest mentalists ever. It is one of the most ridiculous showings of sustained punching I have ever seen.

There, Kim is trying it on with Avelar. IMO, the hardest puncher in the history of the division. Bad move. Maybe you're referring to Kim sorta' walking off at the end? That's him getting his brain rattled by Avelar :lol:


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Please watch :yep


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Good man Jim, enjoy :good Torres (fought Chang thrice) was another humongous banger a la Avelar.

Mercedes was an Olympian, a Dominican plying a Panamanian stylist look who wasn't quite smart enough to pull it off. So he got into some real _fights._ He was matched so tough you'd think his handlers hated him.

There's another one:

Charlie Magri Vs Eleoncio Mercedes. War. Cut stoppage though, massive shame that.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I've got Carrasquilla's later challenge to Pedroza's featherweight crown LP, worth a watch.

Bear in mind: in the fight above the Panamanian is reportedly *17!!!*


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> What do you mean Jim?
> 
> Watch Kim KO2 Luis Ibarra. He was truly one of the biggest mentalists ever. It is one of the most ridiculous showings of sustained punching I have ever seen.
> 
> There, Kim is trying it on with Avelar. IMO, the hardest puncher in the history of the division. Bad move. Maybe you're referring to Kim sorta' walking off at the end? That's him getting his brain rattled by Avelar :lol:


That's the one mate, just watched it back and he takes some massive shots just before it. Suprised he didn't at least take though, and tried to jog it off no less :lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Yep, and Avelar was havin' none of it and twatted him again :lol:

Watch Kim Vs Ibarra later and then re-watch the Avelar fight. It'll make more sense. Kim was like Katsidis and the Duracell Bunny's love child. I shot you not he hit Ibarra with the kitchen sink, and smashed him to pieces, just doesn't let up. It's horrific but so much fun to watch.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

17, Fuckin' hell, defo be checking these all out over the coming days and weekend, keep up the good work lads:good


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Not so much a war but
Rubin Carter Vs George Benton is highly entertaining stuff between two very skilled operators with very different styles. Well worth a watch IMO.

How I've forgotten to mention Peter Mathebula Vs Tae-Shik Kim I don't know atsch 15 round WAR! Again, two totally different styles but they mesh well.

Kid Gavilan Vs Gil Turner 
Mando Ramos Vs Sugar Ramos 
Renaldo Snipes Vs Lionel Washington 
Nana Konadu Vs Veeraphol Sahaprom

atsch atsch atsch *Cornelius Boza Edwards Vs Roberto Elizondo* c.l.a.s.s


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> :lol: Yep, and Avelar was havin' none of it and twatted him again :lol:
> 
> Watch Kim Vs Ibarra later and then re-watch the Avelar fight. It'll make more sense. Kim was like Katsidis and the Duracell Bunny's love child. I shot you not he hit Ibarra with the kitchen sink, and smashed him to pieces, just doesn't let up. It's horrific but so much fun to watch.


Kim fuckin tore Ibarra apart! And yet makes more sense, Kim's bewildered Avelar can stand upto his shots, then gets viciously dispatched.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Could draw parallels between Prudencio Cardona and Breidis Prescott? One big KO surrounded by relative mediocrity. Oh and they're both Colombian

His KO of Avelar is sick. Watched that just now too.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cardona mixed in very good company though, before and after, in fact he'd beaten Ibarra. He was an Olympian too. There are plenty of obscure Colombian bangers though, and Cardona's decimation of Avelar is particularly scary :yep


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Hopefully you get round to Mercedes-Torres, off to bed but hopefully there'll be more suggestions to wake up to and some new viewing :good


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Let me mention one of my favorite fights ever in my first post in this forum:

Lee Hyung Chul vs Onizuka Katsuya






Truly recommended fellas......
edit- didn´t embed for some reason.....


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Which Galindez-Ahumada fight do you have, Vic? Any good.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

First fight......I still didn´t watch though Flea.....


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Just got your PM :good

BTW, someone already has that avatar


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Going to get working my way through some of the fights on this thread now.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Did you watch Mercedes-Torres Jim?


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Did you watch Mercedes-Torres Jim?


I will have in 30 minutes, completely forgot about it, but it's downloaded and Jimmy Lennon Jr's doing his thing as I type.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Benitez vs Curry 1 - If you havent seen it id recommend it to anyone.

Vargas-Wright was a good shout in the OP, watched it recently and it was ferocious stuff.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Gatti Robinson. it's clear from round one that that shit is going to be epic, great post Jim


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Cruz-Mcguigan would be a good addition, not forgotten but not often talked about today.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Cruz-Mcguigan would be a good addition, not forgotten but not often talked about today.


the way Barry gets up after the second knockdown, the way Cruz walks over to him. I don't think it's ever been more apparent that a fight is about to end than at that moment.


----------



## Hitmandann (Jun 6, 2012)

Alfonso Zamora vs Alberto Sandoval


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@Sportofkings Please tell me you've seen Curry Vs Monroe Brooks??!


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@Hitmandann Zamora Vs Jorge Lujan is a good fight, I'd recommend it :good


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> @Sportofkings Please tell me you've seen Curry Vs Monroe Brooks??!


No I havent Flea, ive only seen the one Curry fight so far tbh, is it very good?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Caveman Lee v John Locicero
Ezzard Charles V Lloyd Marshall II
Mathew Franklin V Yacquai Lopez I (gets forgotten a bit due to the re-match but is a classic in itself)
Hernan Marquez V Luis Concepcion (from last year, not old but not really as highlighted as it should be)


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Carnizales V Hardy I
Saunders V Lueshing I & II
Basilio V DeMarco II


----------



## Hitmandann (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> Caveman Lee v John Locicero
> Ezzard Charles V Lloyd Marshall II
> Mathew Franklin V Yacquai Lopez I (gets forgotten a bit due to the re-match but is a classic in itself)
> Hernan Marquez V Luis Concepcion (from last year, not old but not really as highlighted as it should be)


Caveman Lee-John Locicero is insane!! The exchange of punches in the last round is incredible, one of my favs


----------



## WritingPride (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> No I havent Flea, ive only seen the one Curry fight so far tbh, is it very good?


It's frikking awesome. I posted the fight earlier in the thread. Great 'alleged' back story to the fight as well. Fell for the same girl apparently. They were cousins too (rumoured). Angelo Dundee's co-commentary is class.

I get giddy talking about that fight,


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@Sportofkings well I've already offered it as a choice here ;-) It's a fucking classic mate you will *love* it :good In full on YouTube, one piece, sweetboxing I think. 
@chatty It's certainly a great showing for Saad's jab. People forget that about him. Even being disciplined he's still exciting though :yep


----------



## Hitmandann (Jun 6, 2012)

Jung Koo Chang vs Hideyuki Ohashi :happy






Not sure if the rest is on youtube.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

WritingPride said:


> It's frikking awesome. I posted the fight earlier in the thread. Great 'alleged' back story to the fight as well. Fell for the same girl apparently. They were cousins too (rumoured). Angelo Dundee's co-commentary is class.
> 
> I get giddy talking about that fight,


I think she was two timing them :lol:

Shame that Brooks-Muangsurin isn't available. Sounds incredible and they're both exciting offensive fighters. Both down, 15th round knockout. A real shame.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@Hitmandann I think Addie posted the full fight. Past prime Chang challenged by Ohashi :-( Great fight though.

I prefer the first ;-)


----------



## Hitmandann (Jun 6, 2012)

WritingPride said:


> It's frikking awesome. I posted the fight earlier in the thread. Great 'alleged' back story to the fight as well. Fell for the same girl apparently. They were cousins too (rumoured). Angelo Dundee's co-commentary is class.
> 
> I get giddy talking about that fight,


Think they were room mates as amatuers as well Shaun. Could say it was a grudge match, a great one at that!!


----------



## WritingPride (Jun 6, 2012)

Barrera v McKinney. One of my personal favourites. Think it was first fight or world title fight in HBO B.A.D series??


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good stuff lads, will definitely put it on my to watch list, some great mentions in this thread thus far.


----------



## WritingPride (Jun 6, 2012)

Hitmandann said:


> Think they were room mates as amatuers as well Shaun. Could say it was a grudge match, a great one at that!!


Don't make them (the stories) like they used to.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Jonh LoCicero vs Caveman Lee


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> can i offer up...


Great fight!


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Jim?


Finally got around to watching it, in the lull between Jones and Pacquiao fights. And WOW what a scrap, neither has any sort of quit in them. Mercedes landed a fair few nice shots, but Torres just seemed to plough through them though, all the while winging in big hooks to the body. Even when he's hurt Torres just doesn't seem to know he's allowed to go backwards. And yet, when he finally realised he could move back, he walked Mercedes on to a massive left hook which signalled the end for Eleoncio.

Appreciate the heads up as always Flea, another top notch fight you've dug out and uploaded.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I was expecting a one sided drubbing. By all accounts Mercedes was past it by then. But I was surprised and impressed, and more than happy to share :good


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

watch this my pedigree chums...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> watch this my pedigree chums...


Nice post here Doug, good little fight.

That knockdown by Snipes in the 3rd was a beaut. Just falls back into the ropes pretending hes hurt, catches Washington with a big right hand as he chases after him and sends him straight through the ropes:bbb


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

When I purchased some fights from Jesse Reid Jr, he included this one for free. I'm so glad he did.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@Pedderrs great to see _you_ here :good


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

i'm not sure if this is forgotten or not...i dont hear it mentioned as much as i think it deserves..
i love the style of the video and camerawork on this one too..


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> @Pedderrs great to see _you_ here :good


:good Indeed.

I'm going to try and spend more time here from now on.

Are you posting both on here and ESB still, Flea?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@Pedderrs only go back for Classic now....not enough of my main contacts come over yet :good


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

for the night thats in it..a little four round classic...the last time chavez jr fought an irishman...

george foreman ringside called fagan the winner here..






irish-boxing.com's thomas rohan wrote -

Boxing may have a new "Baby Faced Assassin" in the form of Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. the son of the legendary five time world champion of the same name. The moniker previously belonged to Marco Antonio Barrera but it's been up for grabs since Manny Pacquaio made Barrera look his age last November. Unfortunately for Dublin's Oisin Fagan the fresh faced Chavez Jr. was introduced to the world at his expense when they met in an internationally televised fiery four rounder on the Morales - Chavez bill at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.
The Oklahoma based Irish man may have been brought in simply to make Chavez look good but for the first two and a half rounds he threatened to rip up the script as he took the fight to the Mexican in the manner that has made him such a crowd pleaser in his adopted city.
The small pocket of Irish fans in the prodominantly Mexican crowd made sure to make themselves heard as a pumped up Fagan made his way to the ring. Despite this being his first appearance on a major bill Fagan looked unperturbed as the 18 year old Chavez entered the ring to chants of "Chavez, Chavez" as his famous father accompanied him on his ringwalk.
Fagan wasn't out to pay homage to the family name though and quickly set about Chavez at the opening bell. The Dubliner probed for openings with his jab getting in range to catch Chavez with enough hooks to win the round on my card. Fagan knew he wasn't going to get any favours from the judges though and ominously enough only one of the three officials scored the round for Fagan with the others favouring Chavez.
The second saw Fagan continuing where he left off using the ring to cut the tall and rangy Chavez off and force him onto the ropes where he could unleash a volley of hooks to body and head. This pattern was beginning to make Chavez look uncomfortable and exposed some of the flaws in the young fighters make up.
The third saw Fagan continue in a similar vein and things were going reasonably well until a right hook sent him to the canvas with only seconds remaining in the round. Fagan was up straight away looking more frustrated than hurt but returned to his corner knowing that he now needed a big last round.
Once again he pressed the action in the final round trying to land clusters of hooks to body and head. He enjoyed some success as well but Chavez Jr. was finding the target with his eye catching straight right hand.
At the final bell all three American judges had Chavez the winner with scores of 39 - 37 and 39 - 36 twice.
Having awarded Fagan the first two rounds I had it closer at 38 - 37. Despite suffering the second loss of his career Fagan can be reasonably pleased with his performance against a young fighter who could yet emerge from the shadow of his legendary father.
Watching from ringside former World Champion Wayne McCullough was impressed with Fagan's tenacity and the Dubliner will have benefited from the experience of fighting on such a big Las Vegas bill and the kind of exposure that it generated.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


>


Great fight.....highly recommended !!


----------



## gasman (Jun 5, 2012)

Johnny Armour v Paul Ingle ABA Final - great little scrap this:


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

an epic battle my pedigree chums..


----------



## Klompton (Jun 27, 2012)

*Forgotten Classics*

Rodrigo Valdez-Bennie Briscoe I


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@Klompton I have all 3 of their fights but can only remember the second (for obvious reasons) off the top of my head. I'll have to have a rewatch.


----------



## Klompton (Jun 27, 2012)

Fight 1 was epic, and the sad thing is almost nobody saw it.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@Klompton Do I not have it then? Or are you referring to the poor attendance that night?

Certainly with these two you were guaranteed fireworks, and got it.


----------



## Klompton (Jun 27, 2012)

I was refering to the fact that it was held on a tiny island in the south pacific and not televised. It was 12 rounds of pure action. Very intense, and a very high level of skill. The best performance by both men imo.

Strange that a fight for the north american title would be held on french territory in the south pacific between an american and a columbian and not televised in the usa. But thats boxing lol...


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@Klompton I obviously don't have that encounter then :lol: And I didn't know that, thanks. And that is mental, you can understand Monaco, Monte Carlo and whatnot back in the day, but that is an odd one :think


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

just mentioned this in another thread....dunno if anyone else will consider this a classic like i do.....anyway...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> just mentioned this in another thread....dunno if anyone else will consider this a classic like i do.....anyway...


I dont usually like to call a ko lucky, but thats was a pure fluke if ever there was one. Well behind on points, and suddenly Mercer lands an uppercut right on the tip of the nose. Such an unusual ending....

That reminds me actually, if anyone can find it, have a watch of Mercer's fight with an aging Tim Witherspoon, very good scrap with loads of punches landed. Its what people want to see when they watch two heavyweights fight. It was on youtube a while ago, buts its vanished now. Hopefully some kind gent posts it again though.


----------



## john garfield (Jun 7, 2012)

For all you guys who love the classics, stop by the JG RINGSIDE sticky. 

Will keep tryin' ta bringya vintage stories 'n profiles.

The latest is THE ELEPHANT IN THE ROOM


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Take a look at this cracker of a fight between Michael Brodie and In Jin Chi for the vacant WBC featherweight championship. In jin Chi was an erratic top contender, and if you recall, the man who gave Erik Morales quite a lot of trouble in their bout several years earlier. Brodie was a very good contender and former European champion, known for his great body punching. Its an excellent fight with great action. The final score was a draw, which was unfair to the visiting Korean imo, he took a close but well deserved victory on my scorecard.






Brodie was all but finished after this fight, and Chi had an easier time in stopping him in 7 rounds in a rematch the next year. Always wondered why Chi retired when he did in 06, at a time when he still held the title.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Israel Vazquez is probably best remembered for his amazing three fights with Rafael Marquez. However, his less celebrated trilogy with another fellow Mexican in Oscar Larios is one which deserves a big mention. And the second fight is the best of the lot. There's an unreal amount of leather thrown and landed by each man in the fight, and the fight just gets better as it goes on. The championship rounds especially are something to behold, and the ending is great :good

Contrary to what the title of the video says, this is the second fight, not the first one. In their first meeting Vazquez brutally knockout out Larios in 1 round:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@doug.ie and @Sportofkings It was a bit of a fluke but Damiani had pulled away, Mercer still had to put the effort it to land that shot. I gave Mercer the 1st and 2nd I think, but Damiani seemed to do the far better work from there on on whilst Mercer swing like a madman.

Interesting bout of undefeated Olympic medallists. I don't think it's a classic but it's definitely one I enjoyed, but then I am a Mercer fan, good fight with Cooper as well.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

The story about Damiani's aborted fight with Holyfield is a funny one.

He was called in once the fight with Tyson was cancelled, and attended the press conference as usual. He asked Holyfield if he could watch him spar, so turned up the next morning, watched a bit of action and walked out of the gym.

Probably didn't stop walking until he reached the airport :lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@Dinamita Wonder what happened there, I ain't seen his fight with McCall either (have seen the Biggs rematch and Mercer only, as well as Olympic fights)


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I read about him pulling out of the Holyfield fight to, in Holy's autobiography i think it was. What was Damiani expecting when he saw Evander spar, for the undisputed heavyweight champion of the world to be a soft touch or something?:lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Love this fight here, proper scrap. Pity Lopez just didn't do enough in the fight. James Page was an underrated fighter, solid power and a very good jab


----------

